# Bauteil-Liste



## jufis88 (5. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gar nicht so gut in Programmieren und bräuchte hilfe. Ich habe eine Aufgabe die ich als Hausaufgabe machen muss, aber nicht mit Listen voran komme.

Aufgabe:
Gegeben sei eine Textdatei, die eine Bauteil-Liste enthält. Aus den Elementen dieser Liste Sollen in geeigneter Weise die Gesamt-Materialkosten der Liste berechnet werden. Die Datei hat die nachfolgend beschriebene Struktur:
Positionsnr.-------------Pos.1
Bezeichnung------------Gehäuse
Anzahl------------------1
Stückpreis in €----------69.0
                    ----------Pos.2
                     ---------CPU, Core i7-2600K, 3.4 GHz
                     ---------1
                    ----------164.00
                     ----------....usw.

Schreiben Sie eine Methode zur Berechnung der Gesamtkosten aller Positionen einer gegebenen Bauteilisten-Datei. Falls beim Einlesen ein Fehler auftritt, soll der Wert -1 zurückgegeben werden. Die Methode sei wie folgt deklariert:
public double gesamtKosten(String dateiname)

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus!

lg
jufis88


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## jufi88 (5. Apr 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> *verschoben*



verschoben?


----------



## jufis88 (5. Apr 2011)

jufi88 hat gesagt.:


> verschoben?



das verschoben habe ich jetzt verstanden


----------



## Final_Striker (5. Apr 2011)

Erwartest du jetzt, dass es jemand für dich macht oder wie?

Du fängst an, und wir helfen dir bei Problemen. Ansonsten gibt es im Jöbbörse-Bereich ein Paar Leute die dir das für ein Entgelt machen können.


----------



## ARadauer (6. Apr 2011)

Wir machen hier eigentlihc keine Hausübungen, helfen aber gerne bei konkreten Fragen oder Problemen.
Versuchs mal...


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Apr 2011)

Hier die ultimative Lösung:


```
int totalpreis = 0;
for (Position p : liste) {
  totalpreis += p.anzahl * p.stueckpreis;
}
System.out.println("Der Gesamtpreis ist " + totalpreis);
```


----------

